# Dog Show In Bedfordshire???



## sammi3664uk

Hi everyone, does anyone know if there is any fun dog shows in herts, beds or bucks or anywhere close to those areas, between 23-25 May 2009?


----------



## Elsie's mum

There is one in Gravely on 25th May ill try and finf out details for you


----------



## sammi3664uk

That would be great thanks


----------



## Elsie's mum

Found out as much as I could, it starts at 10.30 and judging starts at 11. There are about 11-12 ish classes and also other fun thing to do with your dog such as having a go at agility or flyball. Not sure of the exact location but Gravely isn't a very big place and aparently its easy to find. Hope this helps, sorry I don't know more


----------



## carol

just put up a big list of shows
there a bucks one in there some where.


----------



## sammi3664uk

I'be searched eveywhere online about the dog show but i cant find anything! i'll have a look at the links. Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## sammi3664uk

i cant's fond any! how did you find out the info about Gravely?


----------



## Elsie's mum

A friend told me about it, we are both going to go. Also a friends dad is going to be the judge, he runs the ringcraft i go to occasionally. I looked for it online and also couldn't find anything.Do you need more info? What do u need to know and ill do my best to find out


----------



## sammi3664uk

Where it is exactly.


----------



## Duluxcat18

Hi, I too am looking for fun dog shows in herts and bucks and cant find any. Does anyone know if there are any coming up later in the year?


----------



## Elsie's mum

sammi3664uk said:


> Where it is exactly.


Sorry ive tried my best to find out but im not at home atm so its been hard n every1 i rang doesn't know exactly, im just going to go and follow signs, that is what the judge is doing too


----------



## DebsPink

There was dog show in Gravely (near Stevenage) on *4th May*, I know because I went to it.

Barking Mayhem Dog Show

It doesn't look like there's another one there until next year.


----------



## Elsie's mum

DebsPink said:


> There was dog show in Gravely (near Stevenage) on *4th May*, I know because I went to it.
> 
> Barking Mayhem Dog Show
> 
> It doesn't look like there's another one there until next year.


Yes I nearly went to that one but unfortunatly couldn't make it. There definatley is a show in Gravely on the 25th but I don't think it has been advertised on the net, apparently it is run every year and this one isn't run by Barking mad and I don't think it is in that field


----------



## sammi3664uk

I think i've found it everyone! Companion Dog Club Shows (holding Companion Dog Club Classes) 2009 Calendar - The Kennel Club looks like it is at the same place they did barking mayhem on the 4th, but this time its run by the blue cross.


----------



## Elsie's mum

Yes thats it, well done! So it is in the same place as the barking mayhem one


----------



## sammi3664uk

I hope so cos thats where i'll end up lol:thumbup:


----------



## sammi3664uk

Good day today, weather held off which was great. Didn't win anything but had fun which was the main thing.

Know of any next weekend? lol


----------



## Elsie's mum

Yea it was lovely, we got 4th in the crossbreed class, im not sure if there is one next weekend or not but I may be able to find out at ringcraft later in the week.


----------



## sammi3664uk

Has anyone heard of any more doggie shows this weekend yet?


----------



## Elsie's mum

I don't know of any but if there are I would love to know


----------



## macatac

if you have facebook, join the group- uk companion and fun dog shows. there is nearly always shows in the bed's area listed on there


----------



## KarenHSmith

Hiya

I am in bedfordshire, and I don't think their are any


----------



## PinkEars

Hi There

I am new to the Forum, I have an American cocker/Jack Russel and I went to a fun dog show last weekend in Broom, bedfordshire which was also run by barking mad. My dog won best crossbreed  there was agility and other fun things for her to do there. I was wondering if anyone new of any other shows happening this weekend 5th June? I am trying to sociolize her as she has been having some dog aggression issues and the agility and fun days seems to be really helping! She actually made some doggy friends last weekend!

Thanks for your Help!


----------



## PinkEars

Does anyone know of any fun dog shows on this weekend in the bedfordshire/hertfordshire area?


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

You can keep an eye on the Wellidog website, as they just had a show in Buckinghamshire.
Wellidog - Home - Hello and Welcome!

Also Greyhound Gap had one on 11th July.

Sept 11th Buckinghamshire K9 Capers GSD Rally & Companion Dog Show. Sept 11th Buckinghamshire K9 Capers GSD Rally & Companion Dog Show.

Fun Day at St Johns Hospice - !5 August
Venue: St Johns Hospice  Moggerhanger *MK44 3RJ *
Date: Sunday 15 August 
Time: The fun begins at 12 noon until 4.30 pm. 
Admission: £1.50 for adults, children under 14 free
Free parking
Come and join us for a fun filled family event. There will be Steam Engine Rides, Archery demonstrations, Fun Dog Show, BBQ, Hog Roast and Beer, Craft Tent, Food Stalls, Classic Cars and a variety of stalls and games to cover all ages. This years theme is 70s and 80s, so please feel free to come dressed accordingly. For further enquiries please call 01767 641044.

Saturday 18 September 2010
Crossbreed & Mongrel Clubs Canine Capers
raising money for Oldies Club
Top Farm Campsite, Little Staughton,
near St. Neots, Bedfordshire.
More details coming soon Events Calendar » Oldies Club

1st August 2010 11:00am 
Fun companion dog show
Marston social club Beds
Events & News


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

24/07/2010 Ms Lynne Samuels 07549 181700 Hereford & Worcester Animal Rescue 10.00 - 17.00 Sapey Cross Country Course, nr Bromyard Herefordshire

14/08/2010 Holly Davidson

Show Schedule 020 7218 1013 The Kennel Club Charitable Trust Entries from 11am
Judging from 1.00pm In conjunction with The Kennel Club International Agility Festival held at:
Kelmarsh Hall, Kelmarsh, NN6 9LY Northamptonshire

11/09/2010 Mrs Alison Huckle 01604 858474 Motor Neurone Disease Association 12.00 - 16.00 Village Green Bugbrooke Rd, Gayton Northamptonshire

All of these are on the Kennel Club Website: Companion Dog Club Shows (holding Companion Dog Club Classes) 2010 Calendar - The Kennel Club


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

G&M Growers  Upper Caldecote
Sunday 12th September: 11 to 4pm. Dog show starts 11.30am
JUDGE: To Be Confirmed STEWARD: To Be Confirmed
R.A.T.S. - Re-homing Animal Telephone Service

Hope this has kept everyone going for a while


----------



## PinkEars

thanks i have out a couple in my diary


----------



## Emily_W

Flitwick Town Council are holding their Fun Dog Show on Sunday 7th May and would love to see you come along!

The 10 categories are; Prettiest Bitch, Handsomest Dog, Loveable Puppy, Best Crossbreed, Best Pedigree, Over 8 years, Prettiest Eyes, Waggiest Tail, Young Dog Owner (Over 5yrs) and Best Rescue.
Once a winner has been chosen from each category, they will automatically be entered into the Best in Show!

All proceeds to St John's Hospice, Alzheimer's Society and Animals in Need.

Event opens at 11:30am and the first class will begin at 12noon.

Visitor Entry is 50p. Each class is £2.50 per dog entered - No restrictions on how many class you enter!

For more information, please contact Flitwick Town Council on 01525 631900.


----------

